# Introducing Noodle Monkey-Nut!



## marycciu (Oct 12, 2014)

Now the LOOOOONG 5 week wait until she comes home


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What a precious little bean. 

Oh my goodness, my heart is melting.


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

I hope you can visit or get pics during the 5 week wait. She is perfect!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh lucky, lucky you. That under the chin snuggle - so precious.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I could not bear to leave that little mite if she was mine. How did you possibly drag yourself away from her? It looks like the love at first sight was totally mutual!


----------



## marycciu (Oct 12, 2014)

It was beyond difficult to leave her, and she's not in an easy place to get to. AND, the breeder just told us then that she's taking a 2 week holiday and there will be no pics until she's 6 wks!! Bit unhappy about that ...


----------



## marycciu (Oct 12, 2014)

Little profile ð


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Can't see the papa pic!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Another Nut!!!!!!
We should form a club!
Beautiful puppy


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

So gorgeous, lucky you, only thing for it is to fill the time with lots of puppy shopping!


----------



## marycciu (Oct 12, 2014)

*Noodle and her new papa*



RuthMill said:


> Can't see the papa pic!


for some reason it wouldn't load from my phone. Hopefully better this time?


----------



## suzamin (Sep 10, 2014)

Aaaah she is beautiful!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Awwwwww totally gorgeous


----------



## sophiecutiepoo (Jul 2, 2014)

What a beautiful baby 😆 congrats!!


----------



## AlphaShredX (Nov 19, 2014)

Alpha Shred does not release a listing of its real substances at this time; it does claim that no Creatine or Salt is made use of in their item. Alpha T10, on the various other hand, likewise does not listing particular components yet does state that active ingredients are all-natural, in addition to expanded, gathered, elevated, and also refined in an eco-friendly way. Get a Free Trial Bottle of Alpha Shred http://xtremenitroshred.com/alpha-shred/


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

AlphaShredX said:


> Alpha Shred does not release a listing of its real substances at this time; it does claim that no Creatine or Salt is made use of in their item. Alpha T10, on the various other hand, likewise does not listing particular components yet does state that active ingredients are all-natural, in addition to expanded, gathered, elevated, and also refined in an eco-friendly way. Get a Free Trial Bottle of Alpha Shred http://xtremenitroshred.com/alpha-shred/


It's all me me me!!! No mention of how lovely the puppy is!!! Shame on you Alpha!!!!


----------



## marycciu (Oct 12, 2014)

Supplies have started arriving!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lucky puppy!!

I love puppy shopping!


----------

